# honda model hrt216sdr mower wheels not pulling



## comeonin37 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a honda mower model HRT216SDA.

I replaced the transmission and clutch arm because the clutch arm was worn as well as the tip that extends up from the transmission where the clutch arm attached as well as installing a new belt. 

The problems is when I pull the drive control cable the wheels will turn but it has no pulling power. 
I can see the cable move and when I lift the real wheels off the ground the wheels turn, but as soon as I put the wheels back on the ground the mower will not move. 

Before reinstalling I checked the gears in the wheels as well as the pinion gears and could see no wear.

Anybody have any ideas


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

pinion gears on the wrong way


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

tractionroller said:


> pinion gears on the wrong way


I agree


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

just asking but did you install the drive key springs in the new trans axles?


----------



## comeonin37 (Aug 23, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks to tractionroller and rotti1968 for the replys. You guys hit it right on the button.

I reversed the gears and everything is fine.
Can you believe I marked the gears before removing and still reversed them upon reinstall.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

comeonin37 said:


> Can you believe I marked the gears before removing and still reversed them upon reinstall.



Yes I can I work on these all the time and still do it from time to time......:freak:


----------

